# ارسل عدد لا نهائي من رسائل مجانية قصيرة Sms يوميا ومن رقم تليفونك



## انازوتى (13 مارس 2010)

أرسل رسائل مجانية لأى تليفون محمول فى العالم ببلاش
الارسل بدون الدخول على اى موقع
وبدون طلب تسجل
سهل الاستخدام
شرح باللغة العربية لطريقة ارسال الرسائل
يعطيك 10 رسائل مجانية كل يوم تتجدد تلقائيا 300 رسالة فى الشهر
امكانية الارسال بجميع اللغات واللغة العربية ايضا
شغل البرنامج وأبدا بارسال رسائل مجانية لاصدقائك
عند بداية تسطيب البرنامج أختار ارسال مجانى

رابط تحميل البرنامج + الشرح باللغة العربية

اضغط على الرابط التالى 

http://www.in-bing.com/bing-free-sms-sending-map/






عند بداية تسطيب البرنامج يوجد خياران

الخيار الاول - الارسال المدفوع غير محدود الكمية(بفلوس) ويحتاج اليوزر والباسورد

الخيار الثانى - الارسال المجانى ويعطيك رسائل مجانية كل يوم ولا يحتاج الى يوزر وباسورد

أختار الارسال مجانى FREE SMS


لتحميل مرة اخري البرنامج الرهيب


تحميل من هنا


تحياتى للجميع ...​


----------



## Eng.A.S.M (13 مارس 2010)

"* البرنامج الرهيب*"
اي برنامج هذا 
عبارة عن موقع وليس برنامج 
كما وان الخدمة لا تعمل .. 
حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم اتمكن من الارسال 
سلامي


----------



## almasry (16 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز الموقع لا يرسل اي رساله


----------



## so3ad123 (19 مارس 2010)

بصراحة انا كمالن تسجلت ولا شيء بيرسل وكمان ما رسلو لي الكود


----------



## ريـــانو (20 مارس 2010)

يسلمو ايديك يا اخي 

متل ما حكو الاخوة ما زبط معي 

وكمان ما في دول عربية بتقدر تبعتلها متل الاردن وفلسطين والسعودية ...... الخ 

لكن موجودة مصر 

شكرا الك وبتمنى التوضيح


----------



## احمدنصار (23 مارس 2010)

اي برنامج هذا 
عبارة عن موقع وليس برنامج


----------

